# "Vet is not an option"



## Finnebon

I'm so grateful for this new rants and raves section. Sorry, I'm sure there are a few posts like this already, but It's just so disheartening!! This is probably one the worst things I read/hear all the time when I'm reading pet related things. It immediately makes me rage at the person, and I want to cry for the poor animal. Especially in cases where their pet CLEARLY IS EITHER DYING OR SUFFERING, but it's not enough for them to try anything real to help them. They still think they can be helped with simple home remedy. They just want a cheap fast treatment and seem to be expecting answers like "sprinkle some cardamom over a glob of honey and then wave a crystal over the top of it while saying the following chant 3 times".

I understand trying to SAVE money since vets can sometimes charge $100 just to look at your animal, and meds can be even more expensive, and if it's not that serious or just the start of something (maybe a very small abcess or a couple sneezes) then trying a home remedy for a day or two is fine and might save you a trip to the vet. I understand having life situations turn upside down. You lost your house, you lost your job, your partner lost their job, your income is suddenly in half. But don't let your animal suffer. Whether it was a horrible sudden change, or you bought a pet without considering its wellbeing and what you would do when it gets sick and needs a vet, maybe just find a new home? Find a shelter? Research vets? many vets will see new clients for free, just call around and ask!

It's the animal that suffers from your negligence and will probably die a painful, terrified death. Please don't get pets if you don't have money to take care of them!!! Pets are a luxury, not a right.


----------



## RattieLover1331

Thank you!
I've seen a lot of people where they can't take their pet to the vet..It just saddens me.


----------



## Daniel

I think the push back to this is that there is a tendency here to recommend the vet for every little sniffle or sneeze...at times, it can come across as elitism. I agree that you should always have enough cash on reserve for at least putting your animal to sleep. Then there is the age group for many of the users here. How many members here are old enough to drink ? When minors get pocket pets, it's really the parents who are going to have to assume this kind of responsibility even if they are not doing the day to day care of the animal.

I've only had to take my rats to the vet 3 times - 2 of these involved a horrible, violent fight between a couple of my early rats, and the third was for a neuter. Every other time, things that were called vet level material by other users ended up clearing up.


----------



## Voltage

I got my rats when I still lived in Michigan and being an adult I presumed I would be able to take my pets to the vet. Not even a week after I got my first two girls a vet visit became crucial. My boyfriend immediately looked up vets and found an emergency vet that would treat rats. I was ready to pay whatever it took.
Just as we were ready to walk out the door his mom stopped us. And pretty much said we couldn't take Toast to the vet. That they were her vehicles and she wouldn't allow it. She wouldn't allow it by the way because she wanted the money I was about to spend...
So she pretty much vet banned me because it was her "rent money" I was going to spend.
Thankfully Banfield saw Toast for free since she was still under petsmart Warranty.
Now I live with my parents and my dad won't let me take them for anything that isn't immediately life threatening because I freak out about every little sneeze as it were. If one of my rats were to get a serious injury I'm sure he will let me take them to the vet.
I can't do it myself because no license and it's way too hot here to take a bus. I also imagine it would be stressful.
I've wanted to go to the vet for about ten different things so far here. My dad calls me a rat hypochondriac.
I think there is a lot of elitism here honestly. And it's not necessarily a bad thing as far as I know. It's okay to want the very best for your furry companions. And I do want to give my babies the best and I try my hardest and they are happy.
I do home medications. I'm not going to lie about that. It's not because I'm stingy or a cheapskate. But sometimes it if it does cure them than why not. It saves them the stress of having to go to the vet and they recover fully. And if they dont improve I am definitely taking them to the vet even if I have to take out a loan.
So for me, I guess it's a vet isn't an option for the small stuff. And believe me I would take them to the vet for everything if I could. But I'm not made of money and I live with a bunch of skeptics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon

I definitely agree with both of you. There are some people who are very elitist when it comes to caring for pets and they think there is a best way and the only way to do it, but you have to understand they're probably only like that because they are also trying their best and they think they found the right way to do things and are trying to tell others the way that they "know" is best. But it can be a little annoying if they're aggressive about it.

And like I said, I don't think everyone should whisk their rat off to the vet at the slightest sneeze. It's not something easily affordable for most people and usually isn't necessary. That's why I said "home remedies" are fine as long as it's not serious. But if your rat is wheezing and opening its mouth and gasping for air, or if it hasn't eaten in 2 days and is sitting in the corner all fluffed up then it needs to see a vet. I think the problem a lot of the time when people ask for suggestions and only get "take it to the vet" is because 1) The poster is probably nervous and describing as much as they can and giving details and it sounds more complex. And 2) a lot of people don't want to give the wrong advice and don't know what to do, but they still want to help, and the best suggestion they can give is to take it to the vet.

Vet visits are expensive. Rats are fragile creatures. I'm just ranting about how people can be irresponsible and not take their pet to the vet when NEEDED or who adopted any kind of animal without researching how to care for it first or who are financially secure enough to care for one. Pets can be expensive too sometimes just in their day-to-day care, not counting emergency vet visits. It's something people need to be prepared for just in case. I'm NOT saying that someone who doesn't take their rat to the vet at the first drop of poryphrin is irresponsible.


----------



## RedFraggle

I agree OP. I see many posts where the owner obviously has a very sick rat on their hands that absolutely needs to see a vet. If I no longer had the money to properly care for my pets I like to think I would rehome them to someone who did.


----------



## Crezzard

I've ranted about this in the past I really makes me angry...!! These people should save up before they get a pet. Get a savings account if your wage isn't usually big enough to pay a vet bill. 
I had to wait years to get pets because I was stuck in a bad paying job working as a groom in the racehorse industry. Luckily now I'm financially secure I still waited 3 years in my current job so I knew I was going to be there for many years to come. 
It makes me mad how people on
Benefits/welfare buy lots of pets and struggle to pay for them and ignore the fact that they need annual check ups at vets and some unplanned emergency visits. Really makes me angry!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

From the other side of this some people have lots of extra money to do this but on the other side I have lots of animals and the area I live in for taking my rats to vet it isn't an option I just can't go to the the car and take them. The vet is at lest an hour away I can't drive, both parents work, I don't have a job, the only money I do have is literally enough to buy their food each month of I didn't they would be literally eating a junk food for rats I get them oxbow, oh and the vet is like at lest an hour and a half two hours away. 

Saying that its the persons fault for the rat to be suffering or in pain or dyeing is not fair to the person or situation they live in. You also need to understand that even if it is a big situation and the rat is in pain not everyone has a vet that's close to them that they can go to right away. If this happened to me I probably would have to wait till the weekend because we have one car and my parents work all day and the vets close really early here. Just for a check up for my rat their estimated amount to look at them is 82.00 and they won't give me an estimated guess of the range of prices for medication so I can't just save my money and think its enough. Honestly my vet probably won't give me an estimate of how much to put them to sleep would cost and here it's probably a few hundred dollars.

I don't appreciate the fact that people think that just because you can't afford a vet trip that your not responsible enough to have the animal. But it's a rants and rave section so I can't say that it's offensive when I already knew it could be like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

I think theres a balance to this, where a rat or any animal is in immediate distress and needs urgent care or suffer badly then a vet visit is a must, especially for PTS, and it is worth having routes you can take or emergency back up lifts etc organised. 

I do think though in some situations waiting to go to the vet until you have more information or can get in can work, the trouble is to make this judgement well you need to know the rat in question and be able to have hands on as such and also have experience of rats in general, even now after owning rats for 28 years i still go to the vets for reassurance on things i havent seen before or am just not sure about. And thats with the back up of a good group of friends with a lot of combined experience. Thats also why the tendency on forums is to recommend vets as a first point of call, because we cant see and touch the rat in question, so its safer to recommend a vet does this. In reality at home i dont take a rat to the vet eveytime it makes a funny noise, and i dont for most minor issues like small cuts, abcesses etc. Essentially because i know how to treat these adequetly at home and i know that too many antibiotics run the risk of an antibiotic resistant myco coming up, however if my rat appears ill (rather than just sneezing or making a noise) or I have a gut feeling they still go along. I've had some puzzeled faces at the vets before as i try and explain that i know my rat isnt right but theres not a specific set of symptoms (only to later be proven right as they developed a brain tumour or similar).

I will say though knowing some basic ratty first aid and keeping a well stocked first aid kit is important for any rat owner. Even if you call out or go to an emergency vet things can go wrong or it can take hours to get them there. Having at minimum some pain meds (ideally something like metacam but failing that ibuprofen) can really help, and having means to clean and bandage a wound is also essential. Often these can be done using household items at a pinch, clingfilm and ducktape making fair emergency bandages should a rat gash themselves badly or open up a surgical wound (though cohesive bandages +dressings are better). If you know that it is possible that you are not able to get to a vet to put to sleep in an emergency then it can also be a good idea to have another option in this case. Though you need to be very careful you research it well and pick something humane, its not going to be as kind as a vets but sometimes weighing up the suffering they will be in to the vets and the home pts method it may be worthwhile at least having it there as back up.


----------



## Gannyaan

I was debating on whether I should comment, but I decided to (evidently!). When I see people not being able to afford a vet, I am simply empathetic. I do not want people to feel embarrassed or ashamed that they cant get vet care, for whatever reason.

Where I currently live (Detroit) I have seen many different situations both in the emergency department as well as with a free mobile clinic targeting the homeless/undeserved areas. Many people don't have the resources to even feed themselves properly (let alone get decent medical care). In these cases, it is the humans who are the ones who may die a painful/scared death due to an illness that could have been treated sooner, not the animals...My point is, I really don't think these people have a vet on their priority list. It is tempting to judge people to ask why they would even buy/ keep that animal in the first place... But it's not so simple. It's really complicated and it's not always that they are being neglectful. I respect your opinion and your right to rant, But i think it's coming from a privileged perspective. Poverty is a touchy subject, and it helps to be understanding and not judge. It could be a minor, as people stated, who has parents who don't value the animal.

That being said, I am fortunate that if an emergency DID arrive, I would be able to help my pets. But I realize that many people can't , and they do their best within their means. I feel like it's not my place to judge them. Pets are a blessing, and people do what they can. How/why they have that pet is not my business. If they can't afford to operate that tumor, or get stitches, I am sad for them, but I'd imagine they are suffering about it more than I am. 

I've also seen dogs beaten, I've seen stray bait dogs, etc ... Seen, as in, witnessed. I've seen children working. Yes, working. There are estimates of 50,000 stray dogs here. It makes viewing people not being able to afford vets, and my general perspective, a bit different.
.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September

Gannyaan said:


> it's coming from a privileged perspective.


Definitely. This type of elitism is the worst there is, in my opinion. Basically you're saying poor people don't deserve to have animals because they were born in situations that they can't change, or had circumstances change for the worse, pitching them under the poverty line. My family and I live under the poverty line, and if we didn't have family working at a vet clinic getting us discounts and payment plans they wouldn't give to other people, we couldn't afford vet care. I'm lucky; Others aren't. That doesn't make them bad people or bad owners.


----------



## Voltage

September said:


> Definitely. This type of elitism is the worst there is, in my opinion. Basically you're saying poor people don't deserve to have animals because they were born in situations that they can't change, or had circumstances change for the worse, pitching them under the poverty line. My family and I live under the poverty line, and if we didn't have family working at a vet clinic getting us discounts and payment plans they wouldn't give to other people, we couldn't afford vet care. I'm lucky; Others aren't. That doesn't make them bad people or bad owners.


For some people having an animal companion is the difference between life and death. I don't think it's fair to deprive people who are in an unfortunate financial situation of a companion just because they can't afford to take their pet to the vet for every little sniffle.

In my case I essentially can't take my rats to the vet because I don't have a car. Having a car should not be a requirement before I get rats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I can understand the frustrated people.the thing is when I bought my first cage I had a well paying job then when my bf left and took the cage when. I was on business I had to settle.for some nursing tanks to seperate my rats then I found out two were pregnant but I sacrifice a lot of material things like not buying shoes nor having cable stop playing wow just so I can have enough and take my rats to two vets and get a proper cage I think what people are trying to say is how when an animal really needs care and they refuse it is unexceptionable exspecially since some people are selfish with their exspenses and refuses to cut back 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

I think an important thing to think about here is having a pet is not a right, when you take on an animal you take on the responsability to care for it, that includes neccesary medical care. Im not talking about going to tne vet for every little thing but I do think if you are setting out to take an animal on you should do so with a plan in place to afford vet bills. I put away money every month into my rats vet fund, not much but it adds up, to me its as essentially as providing them food or a cage, and definitly more important than say my mobile phone etc. I know a l of t of my friends do the same, one has a rat credit card for emergencys that is only used for vet care.

Transport is harder, especially in the us when rat vets are further apart and distances are bigger, but I have several friends over here that have no car and get there rats to the vets via public transport, begged lifts and even taxis. In the summer they use a wet towel that has been frozen over the carrier to cool it, in winter a microwavable heatpad. Its not ideal but they do it.

I dont think providing neccesary vet care to have a pet is elitist, instead its about taking responsibility for another living being. You dont need to have lots of money, rats neednt be expensive if you are smart about what you spend on and plan ahead. That doesnt mean things wont go wrong and circumstances wont change, and if so you do what you can but at the end of the day you do whats best for the animal, even if that means realising your not right for them and finding them a better home. I will never forget the day I had to give up my wonderful rabbits when one of them developed a health condition which meant she couldnt run on our gravel garden more than a few timea a week. After trying everything else I was left withthe choice of caging them 5 days a week or rehoming them, it was the hardest decision I have made and one I still dream about 7 years on but one I know was right for the rabbits, even if I miss them badly.

I think tbe key thing here is not focusong on why you cant do something, instead work out what you can do, if you need ideas to save money on other things then post, there are pleanty of options. If its something simple then get advice and treat at home, save your money for the important vet visits, but make sure when its needed you have the option there.


----------



## Finnebon

Isamurat said:


> I think an important thing to think about here is having a pet is not a right, when you take on an animal you take on the responsability to care for it, that includes neccesary medical care. Im not talking about going to tne vet for every little thing but I do think if you are setting out to take an animal on you should do so with a plan in place to afford vet bills. I put away money every month into my rats vet fund, not much but it adds up, to me its as essentially as providing them food or a cage, and definitly more important than say my mobile phone etc. I know a l of t of my friends do the same, one has a rat credit card for emergencys that is only used for vet care.
> 
> Transport is harder, especially in the us when rat vets are further apart and distances are bigger, but I have several friends over here that have no car and get there rats to the vets via public transport, begged lifts and even taxis. In the summer they use a wet towel that has been frozen over the carrier to cool it, in winter a microwavable heatpad. Its not ideal but they do it.
> 
> I dont think providing neccesary vet care to have a pet is elitist, instead its about taking responsibility for another living being. You dont need to have lots of money, rats neednt be expensive if you are smart about what you spend on and plan ahead. That doesnt mean things wont go wrong and circumstances wont change, and if so you do what you can but at the end of the day you do whats best for the animal, even if that means realising your not right for them and finding them a better home. I will never forget the day I had to give up my wonderful rabbits when one of them developed a health condition which meant she couldnt run on our gravel garden more than a few timea a week. After trying everything else I was left withthe choice of caging them 5 days a week or rehoming them, it was the hardest decision I have made and one I still dream about 7 years on but one I know was right for the rabbits, even if I miss them badly.
> 
> I think tbe key thing here is not focusong on why you cant do something, instead work out what you can do, if you need ideas to save money on other things then post, there are pleanty of options. If its something simple then get advice and treat at home, save your money for the important vet visits, but make sure when its needed you have the option there.


Yes, thank you! This is how I feel and this is worded very nicely. 

I think a few others may have lost the plot, and getting called "privileged" is jumping to conclusions, isn't it? It's a bit worse than what I said. It essentially translates into being called a spoiled brat who can't understand why others don't just magically have the things that they have. I can understand people's sudden life situations where things change and go bad and it's hard to make ends meet, but you can't see it from the other side where caring for another life besides your own is also important? I'm not saying that "poor" people shouldn't be allowed to have pets. All I was initially ranting about when I made this post was if you can't provide basic needs or a vet visit for critical care in an emergency, you should reconsider having an animal since there's absolutely nothing an animal can do to help itsself if it's injured or sick. Home remedies can be good and effective if the condition isn't serious yet, and having a pet first aid kit is very smart, but might be under the same "priveleged" ideals (which I guess is bad?) as taking a sick animal to the vet if it needs it. I am not saying that you should take your rat to the vet at the first sneeze, just when it's needed for more serious situations, or maybe at least to have it put to sleep more quickly and less painfully than letting an illness kill it. And I am going to still stand behind my ideal that a pet is a luxury and not a right. It's the difference between responsible care for another life, and selfishness (as in, having a pet because you want it but can't take care of it). Nothing is black and white, but there needs to be consideration in that gray area too and compromise.

Just as a side note before anyone thinks i'm some privileged rich pet elitist apparently, I put my animal's care first since I'm the only chance they have at care. Everything else, I can do without, but they NEED me. I am unemployed, I have about only $1k in my savings that has to last me for another 6 or 7 months at least, and I get $50 a week to do lots of housework everyday during the week when I'm not in school, to help my grandmother with her daily living (and her dog) who is not a nice person to be around most of the time. I try to stash away at least $20 a week for savings and for vet care, but I can't always. I am doing this because I went back to school last semester full time after working crap minimum wage jobs for years, so I can finally get at least an associates degree and try to find a better job. I only have one semester left so I'm trying to just jam through and do well and finally be done with it with good grades. I also have a very detailed plan of what to do if/when I ever have to be "homeless" and #1 on that list, is to find someone who can care for my babies since it just would not be fair to them. 90% of the time, my rats are the only things that can make me happy while I'm staying here, so I understand what you mean about an animal that means life or death for you. Making sure they're happy and well cared for is one of the biggest things that give me purpose in my life. Seeing them happy and healthy is what keeps ME happy and healthy. If I can't take care of them properly anymore for whatever reason, then I have no right to call myself their caretaker any longer, and it is my responsibility to find them a home that can, no matter how much it kills me to even THINK about losing them in anyway. But thanks for your assumptions even though I try to hold back my own for this type of situation. : /


----------



## Mitsy

I think what was meant by privileged is that some maybe able to save up money on the side or have money saved for a pet or able to pay for an expensive vet bill not that "spoiled" people can only pay for them. Some people are not as lucky to be able to save their money or able to have enough after a pay check to even save a few dollars every week on the side for their pets. The is a line between it being cruel and not being cruel. I think as long as the pet has a home, food, gets attention, proper care at home. That if the person is not able to take their pet to the vet the rest of the stuff at home weights that out. 

If one if my rats were to become seriously sick right now there is no way I would be able to pay for a vet bill or get it to the vet. Right now I have a whole 5 dollars to my name. Not everyone has a good paying job or a good steady amount of money to be able to save up for a vet visit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

Finnebon said:


> I'm so grateful for this new rants and raves section. Sorry, I'm sure there are a few posts like this already, but It's just so disheartening!! This is probably one the worst things I read/hear all the time when I'm reading pet related things. It immediately makes me rage at the person, and I want to cry for the poor animal. Especially in cases where their pet CLEARLY IS EITHER DYING OR SUFFERING, but it's not enough for them to try anything real to help them. They still think they can be helped with simple home remedy. They just want a cheap fast treatment and seem to be expecting answers like "sprinkle some cardamom over a glob of honey and then wave a crystal over the top of it while saying the following chant 3 times".
> 
> I understand trying to SAVE money since vets can sometimes charge $100 just to look at your animal, and meds can be even more expensive, and if it's not that serious or just the start of something (maybe a very small abcess or a couple sneezes) then trying a home remedy for a day or two is fine and might save you a trip to the vet. I understand having life situations turn upside down. You lost your house, you lost your job, your partner lost their job, your income is suddenly in half. But don't let your animal suffer. Whether it was a horrible sudden change, or you bought a pet without considering its wellbeing and what you would do when it gets sick and needs a vet, maybe just find a new home? Find a shelter? Research vets? many vets will see new clients for free, just call around and ask!
> 
> It's the animal that suffers from your negligence and will probably die a painful, terrified death. Please don't get pets if you don't have money to take care of them!!! Pets are a luxury, not a right.


Actually, it's better than it used to be. Way back in the good ole days before internet. 

It used to be.... if a rat got sick. It died. Then it was replaced with another rat. Then the cycle would repeat. The average person wouldn't even consider taking a rat to the vet. After all, it's a 5 dollar pet. They'd simply do the math and figure it's "cheaper" to replace it, rather than spend the money at a vet. Of course, back the, vets probably didn't even see rats..... BTW I"m taking 25-30 years ago.

Now, you've got the internet. You've got access to medications and advice on how to use them. So, even if a person doesn't take their rat to the vet. They try to fix the problem at home. 

So, even those that can't afford to take their pet rat to the vet and "try" to help their pet. Also, you have those that live in areas that don't have a vet that will see rats and their only option is to treat it at home. 

Now, injuries that are serious enough to require a vet..... Well if a person doesn't have access to a vet or the money. Then that rat will die......just like in the ole days. 

I think if a person is trying "something" it's "better than nothing". 

We're fortunate to have an excellent vet. We've been taking our animals to him for years and consider him a family friend. It's only in the last 5 years that he's even seen a rat in his office. People just don't take them to the vet when they get sick or injured. So, in my area, I'm guessing rats are still treated as disposable pets. 

So, if a person is asking for help. At least, they care enough to ask for help. Yeah, their animal might be suffering and might even die, but..... At least, they care enough to try. 

I'm guessing there's many of this forum that don't remember how it used to be. So they can't even imagine a time without internet or access to info or meds for their pets.


----------



## Isamurat

Ive had rats for about 28 years now, I know how things have changed, but I also know that even that long ago if our rats were very sick they got to go to the vets, even if the vets looked at us as though we were mad, and in some cases directly asked us what the point of spending money on a rat was (in front of mea and my brother who were young kids at the time). Wenhad virtually nothing then, we were the kind of kids that knew not to ask mum and dad for money for treatsnand such from a young age as there was no money there, but we always fohnd some when the rats were sick, even if it was a put to sleep.

I personally class urgent vet care on a par with giving a rat food and shelter, they are basic needs, and as such should take precendence over nicer things like cage toys, hammocks etc. Ifmyou cant take a very sick or injured rat to be pts at minimum than it probably causes as much suffering as starving them. Ultimatly thats something no one here wants for there rats. The difference with a vets is you dont know when it will hit.


----------



## Finnebon

Again, I highly agree with Isamurat.

I understand everything Daize is saying and that it's not accessible to everyone, even in today's times. But the difference between then and now, is that there are so many more resources now, and much more knowledge that's accessible to almost anyone in some way shape or form. It's almost impossible to legitimately claim ignorance for most *basic care* (read: BASIC CARE) scenarios anymore. Human compassion towards animals is more apparent and in general, people are more aware that a life is still a life, even in a small animal like a rat, and that doesn't mean it should be allowed to suffer just because it's cheaper to buy another one rather than help the current (an absolutely disgusting idea, in my opinion). It's no longer the "good ole days" as you phrased it (no disrespect, I just wasn't sure how else to phrase it and your way sounded good), and it's completely irrelevant to today. I know things were different back then, but that's not how things are anymore. And now I think more people would consider it cruel or abusive to deny a suffering animal treatment or at least a human PTS. I'm not saying that people who live far away from any vet who sees rats should hop on a plane (in which case, they should maybe try to educate themselves on humane home euthanasia instead so the animal still doesn't have to suffer through to death). And again, home remedies are marvelous and can save you a ton of money from going to the vet if they work. What I'm saying is that if your rat is on death's door or is past the point that any OTC treatment could be effective, they need a vet and real medications. A home remedy cannot treat pneumonia or remove a ruptured tumor. Really, what I was saying was more of a general rant/statement and of course would not be 100% relevant to every single person for every single type of situation. A lot of people just don't seem to want to accept what responsibility over another life means.


----------



## Voltage

I honestly find myself replying because I personally have said I can't take my rats to the vet several times about several things. None of them were serious except Cappuccino's pyometra scare that turned out to be her having mated.
And I don't always have the money for a vet visit but as an artist in a very friendly and animal loving art community it is not hard for me to come up with the money quickly. I've gone to the vet once here because I freaked out about a sniffle and she turned out to be totally fine and needless to say it was expensive. My dad was not too happy and doesn't want to let me screw myself over financially because I freaked out over nothing. I've asked for a ride like ten times since. I cried when I thought Cappuccino had pyometra and I begged to go to the vet. I would have emptied my pockets for nothing again.
So my dad has enforced a very strict rule about vets until I have a steady income.
And I its probably a good thing because I would be vet crazy. I'd sooner take my rats to the vet than go to the hospital for my own ailments. Nothing is more important to me than the welfare of my babies.
And I feel like I'm being labeled with this because of my circumstance. I know my dad would take me to take one of my babies for something that NEEDED vet treatment or to PTS but he won't let me for little things. And apparently he is better at determining how severe something is... 
And I am not going to rehome the lights of my life just because I can't take them for everything. Before I got them I was extremely depressed and with every passing day I found less and less reason to keep going. But then when I walked into that pet store and saw Toast's cute little face I knew everything was finally going to be alright. She did more than just remind me life is worth living, she also inspired me and I started really drawing again. I know one day she won't be with me anymore.... And I don't know what I'm going to do when that happens. But I want to Cherish every moment with her until then. And I will immortalize her in every way I can.

I just don't want people to think I'm a bad owner because my cages are a little on the bare side and that I don't have access to a vet for every little thing. I do my best for my ratties and I always make sure their bellies are full and that they have tons of fun each day.
One day I'm going to have a room completely for them. I hope Toast will still be around for that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon

Voltage said:


> I honestly find myself replying because I personally have said I can't take my rats to the vet several times about several things.
> 
> And I feel like I'm being labeled with this because of my circumstance.
> 
> I just don't want people to think I'm a bad owner because my cages are a little on the bare side and that I don't have access to a vet for every little thing. I do my best for my ratties and I always make sure their bellies are full and that they have tons of fun each day.
> One day I'm going to have a room completely for them. I hope Toast will still be around for that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Goodness no, Voltage! This was in absolutely NO way directed towards you (or anyone else specifically). I think you are one of the more awesome rat mommas I know! Most of the people on this forum seem like great rat owners! I know you love your babies and do your best to care for them and you always like to get opinions and ask questions about making your babies happy and keeping them healthy. I really like reading your posts and I'm glad you're on this forum so often. I'm very excited about your oops babies and I'll be squealing over all your pictures. I'm sorry if you thought I was posting this about you!  For the record, I don't think your cages are bare either, they look very similar to mine! The only toys I've tried with them have been ignored after a day or two, and they'd rather curl up in a bare box than in any of the hammocks I've bought or made for them! Stubborn butts!

Like I said lots and lots of times already though, I am NOT saying that people who don't take their rat in for every little scare are bad. I am a paranoid rat parent too, but I don't take them to the vet unless they seem to really need it even though I'd like to for lots of things! Vets are expensive, and I'm not rich! It's ok to not take your rat in right away when it's only been sneezing for a couple days. Try a home remedy first! Try an OTC med! Please, I don't want anyone to think I'm that irrational! I was just ranting about how people who have rats (or ANY pet) that legitimately need urgent care trying to find a home remedy that will not help their rats who are too ill for home remedies. There is a certain point that home remedies become no longer effective and can even make certain things worse. Giving your rat a warm compress will not fix a broken bone, and that's the type of stuff I get so upset about. I get upset at the people who have a rat who is bleeding from the eyes and spitting pea soup, and they want to try to fix it with some kind of OTC herbal cocktail. I just think you should be prepared for that kind of thing just in case, and to know when the right time is to take it to the vet. I think a lot of people think pets are only cute fuzzy fun and don't think about being responsible and what to do when something actually bad happens.


----------



## Isamurat

I agree its not directed at you, you would take your rats to the vets if it was desperate, its when you see things where people will not take a rat whose clearly suffereing to the vets. I am always keen to recommend options to people who cant get to the vet for say a respiratory infection or similar, i know ti happens and whilst ideally they would go to the vet if the treatment is simply baytril then in many cases they may get better dosage etc by getting it themselves. Its not an option over here in the UK unless you have a good relationship with your vet. I'm lucky, my vet always gives me more of meds as they trust me to start treatment on my own here, but many UK owners dont have that. 

I do think that something like a PTS when bad, or even a neuter, where the rats alternative is to live alone, is fundamental to a rats mental well being. I've recently helped a lovely woman find a new home for her boy, who she couldn't afford to neuter but knew that he was missing out because of it, after trying to help her get him in with friends for some time up to that point. Shes a person that i would happily home rats to in the future should her situation improve, because she had the guts to realise that right then she couldnt give him a great life and someone else could. He's got a lovely home with my friend now and will soon have many ratty friends, either ladies or boys.


----------



## nanashi7

In America, we both have access to dosage guidelines and medicine to treat common ailments at home. 

It is fine to say you can't go to the vet for every little thing. I can't, it's too expensive with the stumbling I've done in rat ownership. It is also almost two hours away. Instead, I keep a pet emergency supply kit and use the resources at hand to best care for my pets. I know what Uris are like, I can recognize mites an bumble foot and have acquainted myself with the treatments. With this forum, non emergency concerns can be addressed to a certain point. I can obtain medicine and dosages and self medicate. 

However, I think the real target here are one time posters who come on with a rat whose amputated his broken foot, is stroking out, is displaying clear signs of needing emergency treatment and the first sentence is "and don't say vet, vet is not an option". If it was sell my computer to a pawn shop or let a pet, a living companion I vowed to care for when I got them, die then bye bye MacBook. Bye bye iPhone.

There are credit cards and ways to properly provide emergency care. Inconvenient, sometimes really badly, but what is more important life or money?


There's not an excuse for poor care: food, friendship, shelter and vet care are all necessary in pet ownership. Not nice. Required. No, don't take your pet in for the sniffles. Don't run to the vet if you can treat at home. But you better when they're dying. 


Before I'm labelled "entitled" or anything, I am a college student with loans and a part time job. My savings are gone. I live alone with no familial support. At 13, my two dogs an I were kicked out of my mothers house and I bounced around trying to find a home across America. I rehomed one dog when I knew it was best, Serenity I kept because she cannot handle change or strangers. She never saw a vet for eight years, no shots or anything but nor did she need any vet care luckily. When happier times smiled on me, she went to the vet for a cancer scare. I took a credit card out to save her. I got her caught up on shots. 
A vet trip nowadays means I go without. I drink tap water. I don't eat out. I eat ramen for a month. I walk an hour to school. Right now, I wait for January to get Pokemon which yes sounds sily but just goes to show. I have no cable no internet and a limited phone plan. Maybe my animals have to eat crappier food if a surgery was called for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baru

I think everyone here has the same general feelings about this subject but it's worded a bit differently from every mouth and it's causing small miscommunications. Never the less, it's nice to see a rather civil conversation going on about it, opinions are being respected.

That said, I pretty much agree with everyone's basic opinion. When a pet very obviously needs urgent care and the owner either refuses or absolutely insists that they can not take them to see a vet, even to be put to rest, it's cringe worthy and upsetting.

It's not that I don't understand circumstances either. I definitely do. When I was young, just about everything was out of the question. I only saw a doctor when I was potentially dying or about to lose a limb- as in, asthma attacks, a car accident, half my face swollen from an abcess. I wanted to go to a friends house? It's a 15 minute drive into town and we're not going. You want to go down the street and spend $5 for a couple hours at the skating rink? Nah. Hand me downs for everything, we didn't go to movies or dinners or anything of the sort. It was very tight, paycheck to paycheck with a parent who was inherently selfish. If my animals got sick, my choices were: Wait it out, try whatever my family might have known about (as varied animal caretakers) or, in the case of suffering, they would put it out of their misery themselves. This happened twice by what I recall. One of them they took a large rock and slammed it's head in because it had an infected leg. Mildly traumatizing.

I got really lucky with my (personal) rats as a child, they never needed any sort of urgent care and if they had, it would have been a case of death and replace. But I have to be honest is saying that without those rats in my life, I don't know if I would have made it through childhood in one piece. I was a really, really lonely kid and my rats were all I had. At the end of the day, they were the only thing I looked forward to. I carried them around so much you'd think I had grown a fuzzy tumor on my shoulders. So when I started to feel really lonely living a state away from everything that was familiar, they were the first thing to come to mind. Companionship IS really important, for any age, any situation. So I can definitely understand the need and necessity there of having them in your life no matter what your situation looks like.

Having lived in a tight situation like that, I know how heart breaking it can be to feel helpless. I equally know what it's like to deal with stubborn family members or people who consider the value of the pet to be purely monetary. And I can't, can't, can't, as an adult, let my heart agree with that thought. It does leave me with a small conflict though, of understanding but wishing that the situation didn't exist. I guess in the end, I can't be judgemental, neither of those who can't afford it and those who can. 

When it comes to my own girls, I am definitely the sort to wait it out and watch carefully. I think I over worry at every little sign (maybe not every sneeze, but...) and start worrying more when I go on information fests about what it could and could not be or things I can do at home and whatnot. But I also watch carefully for changes, good or bad, or consistency in the problem. I don't make much a week, but I am the only disposable income in the apartment and the girls are my responsibility alone, I made that clear from the start. Even when we go to the grocery store, I buy their treats with my card rather than throwing it in with the people food. I make enough to set aside a small chunk every week which is my intended emergency fund. The fact I can even afford to do this is a bit new to me, since, well. I described my childhood. But I feel like it's really important to do, especially since I want to plan a vet visit just to get everyone properly checked over. I heard one of my girls either hiccup or cough today and that has my head spinning. 

I know there are callous pet owners out there who don't think rats are worth the cost of vet bills. There's also a part of me that really doesn't like how the immediate answer to every little problem tends to be "go to a vet!" without any other alternatives to try first but at the same time, I totally understand why. They ARE very fragile after all.

And this very long winded babble has just kind of made me feel more conflicted. *laughs* Sometimes I wish I was less empathetic so that I would at least feel solid in my opinions on certain topics. I totally understand both sides of this coin and I don't think anyone should be shamed for it. Encouraged to do the right thing, yes! Shamed, not so much. (Not that anyone here is really doing that.)


----------

